# New IBD and IBS test info.......



## suzee (Aug 3, 2001)

Scroll down to Inflamatory Bowel Disease...Interesting....... http://magazines.ivillage.com/goodhousekee..._411670,00.html "Inflammatory bowel disease (IBD). Traditionally, people with chronic GI problems had to undergo a colonoscopy or barium enema to find out if they were suffering from IBD (painful intestinal conditions that include ulcerative colitis and Crohn's disease) or the less serious irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). Now, with an IBD-CHEK test, a doctor can easily distinguish between the two by checking a stool sample for the elevation of a certain protein that indicates the presence of intestinal inflammation. Results are available in a couple of days. Cost: about $115."


----------

